# Offshore report 600 fathoms to the Spur...Sat.



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Why i dont know , but we decided to try and fish this last weekend. Left the marina late sat as the rain poured till 8 am. Got 50 miles offshore by 11 am or so in a mixed confused 2-3 ft wonderful chop. Around 600 ft we saw a billion birds in the distance and worked that way to find a Whale shark on top feeding with thousands of tuna ! thats right tuna in 600 ft of water . We eased up and threw poppers into the mess of fish and instantly hooked up on fat 25 and 30 pound blackfin tunas . Saw plenty of 50 to 60 pound yellowfin in the mix jumping but was never able to get through all the blackfin to catch one. We fished for 2 hours keeping 8 blackfin to 30 pounds and releasing 20 more , before we decided to head to the spur. Got to the spur to find dirty green water , and my partners didnt want to swordfish in the green water so they headed back inshore to catch nothing. Moved to 9 miles offin the dark , and put 6 huge snapper to 15 poundsin the box before 1 am and hit it for the dock late sat night. 

Hind side 20/20 , we should have stayed in the area of the wahale shark and swordfished there as there was life everywhere.......so moral of the story is dont leave fish to catch fish ....as it fails every time. The seas and weather was so nice late sat by 9 that it was a shame we didnt stay out and swordfish , but i guess there is always next time. What i cant belive is how off the weather report was this weekend , getting me down to fish only to be ruined by weather at the last second.....thats two lousy trips in a row ??????


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Why didn't they want to swordfish in the green water? That dirty surface layer of water does not affect them.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

I know that , and so do you ...........................But i was over ruled 2 to 1 . There wont be a next time on that vote. We should have tried for a few hours at best , but it wasnt meant to be. 

I will add that there was no bait , weeds , flyers, debris or anything out there ?

all the life was in the blue water that had pushed up and inshore of 600 fathoms, tons of flyers , the whale shark , schools of birds and bonita ....ect . Just one of those trips where we should have probably stayed at the dock.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

That must have been something to see. I'm sure we've all done it but never leave fish to catch fish.:doh I keep telling myself that but the grass err water always looks .........you know the rest. Thanks for posting. At least you had a great time in sloppy seas.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Wait, 600 fathoms or 600 feet? Your title says 600 fathoms but the report says 600 feet.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Your right :doh 600 feet , 100 Fathoms.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

And do you leave out of pensacola pass?


----------



## Sir Reel (Jun 14, 2008)

Its interesting that people will make the ride out to the Spur in 2-3 foot seas, andthen, want to go bottom fishing. It just doesn't make sense to me. I've been over ruled many a time. Sounds like you caught some great bft and snapper. Thanks for the report!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

We left from Panama city beach florida / saint andrews pass.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Im agree !

One issue is , its not my boat ......................

In the past in my boat , i made all the calls ....now that i dont own anymorei have to listen to others with bad ideas.I did say that next time we do what i want to do since their plan pretty much failed, but that wont help me know causeno telling when i will get out again.

In any case we did get some nice snapper which i beer batter fried the last two nights :clap


----------

